# gentoo安装任何软件都提示binutils2.3 被masked了

## ligang

近一年没有更新系统，sync 的时候提示profile已经过时，于是替换成推荐的最新的，接着sync。然后安装任何一个软件都提示当前安装的版本被masked了，然后全系统升级也提示这个，怎么处理呢？需要把当前被masked的unmask掉，然后在安装吗？但是我看系统好多基础库都被masked了。。

----------

## LdBeth

先更 gcc，再更 glic，再全部更新。

实在不行就用个新的 stage3 更新。

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_Gentoo#Updating_old_systems

----------

